# Pocher Mercedes Benz 500K-AK Cabriolet 1935



## jong11 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello-

My grandfather passed recently and he had amassed a large collection of unbuilt models, mostly boats. I cam eaccross this particular model and found it to be quite interesting. If anyone is interested please let me know, I do have it listed but would take it down if someone makes an offer. Unfortuanltey no one in our family shares his passion so I would like to get it to someone who will put it to good use. Everything is in mint condition. let me know if you are interested, i cannot post the link as i dont have enough posts yet 

Thanks!


----------

